
I Hate Being Single and It Doesn’t Make Me Weak - pradeeprawat
https://dose.com/i-hate-being-single-and-it-doesnt-make-me-weak-80dd14c168
======
dcgudeman
"So in the course of that newly-found alone time after the divorce, I joined
the gym, took up yoga and went full vegan. (OK — I needed a hard shove from my
doctor to go vegan, but I did it.)"

I have a hard time believing his doctor "shoved" him to be vegan.

~~~
tunesmith
The Portfolio Diet [1] is vegan, doctors know about that, and it's reputed to
do really well at lowering LDL. Although I think it's more common to recommend
the Mediterranean Diet.

[http://www.webmd.com/cholesterol-
management/features/portfol...](http://www.webmd.com/cholesterol-
management/features/portfolio-diet-lower-cholesterol)

~~~
justin66
The Cleveland Clinic is large enough that they've got at least two different
groups that manage this. One group (Caldwell Esselstyn's group) relies on a
low-oil vegan diet, then there's another one that relies on the Mediterranean
Diet. I don't think either approach is particularly unusual in the "you need
to change your diet right now" realm.

------
gkop
Of course wanting a romantic relationship doesn't make you weak, not any more
than, for example, wanting a pet dog.

------
xutopia
To me it just sounds like he needs more friends to fill the gaps. Why can't he
bring a friend to the zoo? Why does it have to be a girlfriend? I've had long
stretches of my life where I was single but I was rarely ever lonely. I was
aside from some rare moment rather well surrounded.

~~~
shadowfax80
Asking your friends to hang out after a certain age just feels juvenile.

~~~
pconner
Inherently, or just due to societal expectations? I'm guessing it's the
latter.

~~~
AstralStorm
Mostly spouse, children and lack of free time or energy after the
abovementioned.

------
exstudent2
Not a lot of content here and it's debatable HN material but if there's a key
takeaway for this audience it's that you should save some of yourself for your
relationship if you are in a couple.

It's very easy to go "all in" on your startup or project (as th author did
with his book), but 9 times out of 10 if you take it too far you're going to
end up single, quickly.

I've seen it happy to many of my married programmer friends who took their job
commitments too seriously.

------
shadowfax80
I'm probably living in a bubble but it seems like most 30 somethings are
single and loving it.

~~~
John23832
30 somethings are single and _want you to think they 're_ loving it.

~~~
vilmosi
Doesn't everyone want you to think they're loving it?

~~~
John23832
Yea, but we were talking specifically about 30 somethings.

